# Just finished: New Kayak/rod rack for truck (pics inside)



## Hannibal

For off, I would like to thank a fellow member of this board (Hot Rod) for his willingness and generosity in putting this together. I had posted here about getting some ideas together and decided at one point to construct my idea out of wood (2x3, etc). He PM'd me and said if I wanted something in metal that he could help me. He surely did and he did a FANTASTIC job. It exceeds my original ideas and is vastly superior in terms of quality - especially considering my original plans.

The basic frame was made up of 1" tube steel. It's very solid. All that was required of me was getting him some important information (well spacing, height, specific wants/design info) and one test fitting after a basic tack weld. Picked it up a few days afterwards and it was a beauty - he even primed and spray painted everything for me. As you can see by the pics below - she fits dead on. No movement, no gaps and rides the rail flush. Hot Rod even welded in a few tie down points for me to help with the kayak stability.

I took her home and wrapped all the mounting bars with rubberized foam padding (pipe insulation) to protect my kayak and she was good to go for a days play on the river. Mounting was easy. Granted, it's a little tall for some people but I am 6'5" so it wasn't a problem. She tied down easily with plenty of support and didn't budge during the travel. Best part is that even though it's steel, it's still lightweight. Not sure about actual weight but I can take it off, move it around and remount it by myself.

initial Frame:

























































Finally this past weekend, I got a chance to finish her off by adding some rod holders. I went to the local tackle shop and picked up a couple locking rod holders. Made a few cuts into the padding, drilled a few holes and mounted the holders. I used 3" eyelet bolts so I can use some cable locks when in transit (to protect from theft). I also used some wingnuts so I can remove the whole sytem if I want to transport another yak on that side. Everything is locked down tight. I test fitted the whole thing yesterday and it works like a champ. It holds 8 rods VERY securely. It locks them down so there is no way they can pop out while driving and can be locked with an acutal lock so they can't be removed by theives. Nothing overhangs (beyond reason) and it keeps the bed of my truck completely empty.

Added Rod Racks:

















































I will try to get some "loaded" pics up when I can. The fit is perfect!

I don't want to violate any rules here but just wanted to throw him a plug (at my own suggestion). I know Hot Rod plans on opening up his own shop in a few months (just doing this on the side now). He was giving me the run down on his future plans. I can vouch for his work and prices - it's gonna be hard to beat either. Keep him in mind if you are in the Washington, DC area. 

Again, I want to thank Walter (Hot Rod) for his work in this. He did a great job and this far exceeds my original plan in both quality and functionality. It speaks volumes about the quality of this board when other members are posting up to take care of fellow P&S'rs. 

OBX is quickly approaching (late April) and this rack will be a godsend for my travels!!!!


----------



## gtodave

Looks nice, but you dented your truck when you installed the foam pads 


Looks real nice....sure beats the 2x8's I use as rod holders, and my "ghetto rig" canoe holder!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Looks good.


----------



## rattler

looks good...


----------



## Hannibal

gtodave said:


> Looks nice, but you dented your truck when you installed the foam pads


Are you talking about the dent in the passenger quarter panel where "someone" got hit and didn't tell me? 

Or are you talking about the dent in the passenger side bumper where a no driving fool didn't realize he had to stop at a red light and tried to push me through the intersection?




gtodave said:


> Looks real nice....sure beats the 2x8's I use as rod holders, and my "ghetto rig" canoe holder!


Don't knock the "ghetto rig" - I live my life by the code. Does it utilize duct tape? It should.


----------



## J_Lannon

Vey Nice! Cant beat home made!


----------



## rgking03

Very Sweet....Looks very functional and clean.


----------

